# Phaeton Wheel Photos



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Below is a photo that shows all nine wheels that are offered by VW on the model year 2006 Phaetons. Some of the wheels are restricted to use on the 'lighter' Phaetons (those with the 6 cylinder and 8 cylinder engines). The following wheels can be used on the 'heavy' Phaetons (those with 10 and 12 cylinder engines): Spirit, Champion, Innovation, Performance, Challenge, Aristotoles.
I know for sure that Helios and Inspiration wheels may NOT be installed on the heavy Phaetons. I don't know if Omaynt is approved for the heavy Phaetons or not. Champion and Inspiration wheels are approved for use with snow chains.
*Phaeton Wheels as of MY 2006*








-------------------------------
I have found it difficult to get a good idea of what the different wheel options look like just from looking at the brochure - so here are some actual photos of the wheels.
*Aristoteles - 8½ J by 18, offset depth 45, 255/45 R 18 tires*
Manufactured by Ronal _Part Number 3D0 601 025 AB 8Z8_








*Inspiration - 7½ J by 17, offset depth 40, 235/55 R 17 tires* 
_Part Number 3D0 601 025 AC Z31_








*Expression - 7½ J by 17, offset depth 40* 
_Part Number 3D0 601 025 M 1Z2_








*Challenge - 8½ J by 18, offset depth 45, 255/45 R 18 tires* 
_Part Number 3D0 601 025 C Z31_








*Imagine - 7½ J by 17, 235/55 R 17 tires*
_Part Number 3D0 601 025 AA 88Z_








*Helios - 8½ J by 19, offset depth 45, 255/40 R 19 tires* 
Manufactured by Borbet _Part Number 3D0 601 025 J 88Z_ *or* _3D0 071 492 666_








*Performance - 8½ J by 18, 255/45 R 18 tires* 
_Part Number 3D0 601 025 S Z33_








Regards,
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:07 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## varun56 (Jun 4, 2004)

The last ones (Performance) looks a LOT better in person and just beautiful when the car is rolling.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (varun56)*

I think the first set of wheels look spectacular!!!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Below is a picture of another new wheel that is available through VW Individual, it is called 'Omanyt'. This wheel and the Helios wheel are ordered through VW Individual, both are 19" wheels.
*Omanyt Wheel - 9 J by 19, offset depth 40, 255/40 R 19 tires*
_Part Number 3D0 601 025 P 8Z8_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Can anyone identify by name the wheels on the car in the photo below? I don't think they are "Challenge', because if you look closely, the way the spoke overlaps the circular rim is different than the photo of a 'Challenge' wheel above.
All help would be appreciated.
PanEuropean
*Added October 26, 2004:* _I just received a letter from a Phaeton Customer Service Specialist in Dresden, who confirmed that the wheels in the photo below are called "Innovation"_








*Innovation Wheel*
3D0 601 025 Q - 8.5J x 18H2, ET 45


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I know for sure that the first one you posted called challenge is the one called challenge. This last one is not i can say with 100%. Never seen this before, maybe a new wheel coming out?


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

To me it looks like 18´and not 17´but i could be wrong. 
I think these is the standard wheel on the V6 in Europe (unknown name) -->
http://www.auto-redaktion.de/images/phaeton-10.jpg
But usually the V6 buyers upgrade their wheels to the 17´inspiration.
W12 and V10 TDI comes with these wheels standard in Sweden -->
http://www.vwvortex.com/galler...0.jpg
But is usually upgraded to 18´Challenge.
I dont know how to paste in pictures here so i just give you the adresses.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Soki)*

Hi Soki:
Thanks for the response, much appreciated.
I have linked (below) to the two photos you mentioned. The first wheel, the one you referred to as "standard on the V6 in Europe", has since been discontinued by VW, according to the customer representative who took me on a tour of the factory in Dresden a few weeks ago. This is the photo your first link leads to:








Here is the photo your second link refers to:









_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:57 AM 10-25-2004 (I removed the incorrect reference I made to the name of the wheel in the second photo)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:57 AM 10-25-2004_


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hey!!
No problem..
okey, the first one is 16´ right?
The second link is not Challenge. If you look closely you will se that this is another 18´7,5 wheel that i think is called "Champion". On the Challenge wheel you can see the bults but on this you cant because its covered, then it has a diffrent design.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Soki)*

Soki, you are correct and I was wrong, the second wheel is, in fact, called "Champion", it is a 7½ J by 18 wheel that is described in the European Phaeton brochure as being suitable for the V6 and V8 cars.
Thanks for catching that error. Looks like the only wheel we need to still figure out is the one with the mostly solid center (the one I tagged in the very first post as being possibly out of production, which is the same as the one in your smaller photo right above).
PanEuropean
*Champion Wheel - 7½ J by 18, 235/50 R 18 tires* _Part Number 3D0 601 025 B Z31_








The mystery wheel a few posts above - the one on the black Phaeton a few posts above - is called Innovation (this info also comes from the European brochure), photo of it below:
*Innovation Wheel - 8½ J by 18, offset depth 45 255/45 R 18 tires* _Part Number 3D0 601 025 Q 88Z_


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hello!
That wheel that you posted (still unknown name) looks to me once again 18´. That wheel i posted looks like 16´. My picture also shows a wheel with bults and that one you posted is covered. I know that you were before offered the V6 with a 16*7,5 alloy wheel with 235/60 R 16 tires. I´m on my way right now to my Phaeton centre and i will try to see if i can get the name for that 16´wheel.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Soki)*

I'm not too good at evaluating wheels (guessing the sizes) - they sort of look the same to me.
One possible identification of the 'mystery wheel' (the one with the pretty much solid middle) is that it might be the "Dynamic" wheel, which is listed as an option on the V6 car in the 2004 model year prospectus. The 2004 German options prospectus for the Phaeton describes the "Dynamic" wheel as follows: 7.5" J by 16, with 235/60 R16 winter tires. In other words, for €1,270, you get four 16" rims, with 4 winter sneakers mounted on them, in addition to whatever 4 rims with summer tires come standard with your V6 car. No tire pressure monitoring is included. If you want tire pressure monitoring for these 4 winter tires, that's an extra €110.
This option (Dynamic wheels) is not listed in the 2005 German prospectus. Only 17" and 18" wheels are offered with snow tires installed, as an additional component shipped with the vehicle.
It's interesting to note that on the same 2004 accessories page, they list 17" wheels with winter tires for the V8, but only offer 18" wheels with winter tires for the V10 and W12. Same in the 2005 catalog. Guess that rules out my plans for getting a set of (cheap) 17" winter tires for my W12.
PanEuropean


_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:38 AM 10-25-2004_


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

First i noticed that they looked diffrent and then i compared that unknown rim with the 17´inspiration...looks like they are bigger than 16´but what do i know... 
i don´t want to be a wiseguy i´m just guessing.
Anyways... there´s another wheel called "Expression", a 17´ extra option for the V6 modell.
Isn´t it possible to get info on all the diffrent wheels to phaeton from VW germany? I asked my phaeton center today but they couldn´t help me with this, i also wanted the price of the Omanyt wheel but they couldn´t order it. I know it´s a individual but still...they just looked at me stupid when i told them about a 19´wheel called omanyt.










_Modified by Soki at 10:56 AM 10-25-2004_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Soki)*

Hi Soki:
I finally got this figured out, and much to my surprise, the answer came from the Fall 2004 issue of the "DriverGear" catalog that VW puts out.
The mystery wheel is called 'Expression' - you were right again with your guess there.
I also note that the 'Helios' wheel, formerly only available through VW Individual, is now available from any VW dealer in North America at a surprisingly low price. I don't know why the North American catalog lists it as 'V8 only' - there is no restriction in the German new car prospectus, in fact, it lists it as a suitable option for the W12. I note they have also made an error on the name of the 'Challenge' wheel, calling it 'Challenger'.
Michael
*Scan from Fall 2004 Driver Gear catalog (Canadian Edition)* page 23
_ Edit February 2005 - turns out the Helios price was a printing error, the list price is about CAD $900 a wheel. Michael _


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hello!
Very nice!
Maybe you should start a VW phaeton fan page? Looks like you really know your phaetons.








By the way do you know the price for the aristoteles or the omanyt wheel? Omanyt is individual but is the aristoteles standard or extra option? Funny is that the VW dealers in Sweden dosen´t know about either of them. =/


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Soki)*

Hi Soki:
Thanks for your kind words. Actually, I think we can all have a lot more fun (and exchange information much more efficiently) if we participate in a 'group' enthusiast page, such as the Phaeton forum here on Vortex, rather than having individual pages. I posted at the TDIClub website for 3 years (mostly hanging out in the 'Upgrades - non engine related' section) before getting the Phaeton, and I learned a lot there, and made many good friends. I'm hoping for the same experience here.
Respecting wheels - the German Phaeton customer pricelist for the 2005 model year shows the Aristoteles wheel as a € 2,330.- upgrade for the V6 and V8 cars, and a € 770.- upgrade for the V10 and W12. I've attached a copy of the German pricelist (30 September 2004 issue), in Adobe Acrobat PDF format, to this message, so you can download and browse it.
For the benefit of those who don't read German, 'Räder' means wheel (as in 'rims'), and 'Reifen' means tire. The various options are listed in alphabetical order.
Michael


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Downloaded the PDF file, thanks...
I´ve got a individual catalogue, it says "EVERYONE IS DIFFRENT - LIKE THE PHAETON. VW individual. Do you know if the catalogues is diffrent from country to country? Or if the individual sortiment is diffrent in some kinda way?

I agree with you about the fun of a enthusiast page...I know for sure, we have a big enthusiast page in sweden for Bmw and formerly a bmw (E38) owner i used to be there everyday. But also my friend opened up a info page of the E38 modell (7series 94-01) no forums, no guesstbook, just info and pictures of all the exteriour, interiour, data, individual, changes etc. 
I was thinking something like that, maybe a wheel section, exteriour color section, interiour color combinations...
Been thinking of it for about a while but i just didn´t have the time or the competence to do it. It was talk about it here in the forum before but i don´t know what happened to it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Soki)*

I think the VW Individual program offerings are pretty much the same worldwide, although some options may not be offered in certain countries because of regulatory or legal issues.
I'll try to collect whatever photos and information I can about VW Individual offerings, and post the information here on the Vortex Phaeton forum.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (varun56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *varun56* »_The last ones (Performance) looks a LOT better in person and just beautiful when the car is rolling.

Here's a picture of the Performance wheels in motion. I think fellow BB member David Duty has these wheels on his car.
Michael
*Performance Wheels in Motion*


----------



## hfa5649 (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wheel Photos (PanEuropean)*

The Performance look outstanding. I called my dealer to inquire about adding a set of them to my '04 V8. They said they "good luck finding them in stock anywhere!" Has anyone else had any luck locating them? If so, any idea how much?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Wheel Photos (hfa5649)*

Fellow forum member David Duty ordered these wheels on his Phaeton, which he had custom built. David has been away from the forum for a while, since a hurricane blew through his town, but it might be worthwhile calling his dealer, Pete Moore VW in Pensacola, FL, and asking them for the part number and price of the wheels. They would know David's VIN number, and be able to look up the wheels very easily by inputting David's VIN into their ETKA electronic parts catalog.
You can see some pictures of David's car at this post: Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton
Once you get the part number and price for the Performance wheels, please come back and post the information here!
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:18 AM 11-2-2004_


----------



## varun56 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wheel Photos (hfa5649)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hfa5649* »_The Performance look outstanding. I called my dealer to inquire about adding a set of them to my '04 V8. They said they "good luck finding them in stock anywhere!" Has anyone else had any luck locating them? If so, any idea how much?

No idea where you might get them. We have a 05 w/ the same wheels, and when a centercap was stolen, they didn't even have it in their updated parts catalog.
You should see them when they're spinning slowly by you, just beautiful!


----------



## hfa5649 (Apr 1, 2004)

I sent an e-mail to Pete in Pensacola. I'll let you know the response. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## hfa5649 (Apr 1, 2004)

Pensacola VW said the Performance wheels come on the '05 model but could be ordered for the '04's for a whopping $901.80 PER WHEEL! I am liking the stock rims much better now.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (hfa5649)*

Here's another photo of the Helios wheel. This one is listed in the current 'DriverGear' catalog (at least, in Canada, anyway). For some reason it is not suitable for the W12 car. I don't know why - perhaps weight bearing capacity? 
*Helios Wheel*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

With thanks to the media team at VW of A, here are two photos showing the 'Performance' wheel on a 2005 long wheelbase Phaeton:
*Performance Wheel - 2005 North American Phaeton*


















An interesting postscript: If you look carefully at these photos, you can see the difference in the default ride height of the North American car compared to the ROW (Rest of World) cars. The NAR (North American Region) Phaetons are set to ride 10mm higher than the ROW cars, this because of the very large curbs and the poor quality transitions between roadways and entranceways in North America.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I hate to bring up this subject again, but I really would like to eventually change my wheels to the Helios wheel. Maybe after 15000 miles or so. It has been mentioned that the Helios wheel is not suitable for the W12 yet in the picture I see, the wheel is being demonstrated on a W12!!! You can see the dual exhaust pipes in the picture. Has anyone really seen a problem with putting these on a W12? I just can't see where this is a problem. Also, if going with a non-VW wheel setup, is the TPM system a big problem to convert to a new wheel?
David


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Dave:
Uh, VW just 'Photoshops' the wheels onto different cars for publicity photos. I think they learned that trick from the kids in the Golf IV forum. Have a look at the official VW photos of the 2004 and 2005 Phaetons at this link: Grille Design Changes for 2005.
I am going to ask about putting Helios wheels on the W12 when I am at the factory today - there are available at a great price via the current issue of the DriverGear catalog. To be honest, I can't understand the rationale behind the W12 restriction either.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Here's the answer to the question about Helios wheels on the W12: Helios Wheels - Sadly, not for the W12 and V10 TDI


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Now that I lowered my Phaeton, I honestly feel that the Challenger wheels look fine. The wheel gap makes such an impact on any wheel setup I think.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Here's a better picture of the 'Innovation' wheel, which is approved for the heavier Phaetons (V10 and W12). Just for the record, the only wheels that I know are approved - on the basis of being able to handle the weight and power of the heavier car - for the W12 are Challenge, Performance, Innovation, and Champion. Champion is the wheel recommended for snow tire use, because the wheel lug nuts are protected from snow and ice buildup by a hubcap.


*Innovation Wheels*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Just a few photos to update our "Phaeton Wheel Pictures" thread. Nothing new, but a few better pictures of what is above. The 'Aristoteles' wheel is becoming very popular now.
Michael
*Aristoteles*








*Innovation*








*Innovation*








*Imagine*








*Inspiration*


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton Wheel Photos (bobm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobm* »_I really like the spinning rims:

You're not right.








Rawther fond of Innovation as they pass the cleaning test. First think I look to see on a VW alloy is how hard or easy it's going to be to clean the brake dust off of it.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

The secret to living with German brake pads and detailed wheels: Wax the rims after you wash the car, wipe the wheels down with a dryer sheet like Bounce or spray with Static Guard. Wheels stay nicer looking longer between washes.
~PC


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

In the picture above, these look like the wheels on the Audi A6 3.2. SOme of the others look like A8 wheels, The challenge wheels are more understated like the Phaeton design, and are more unique for the car. SOme of the other wheels look a little Audi-esque. The Helois look unique as well, but 19" wheels would probably impact the ride quality.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dzier)*

Ride quality on 19" wheels would likely be OK if you kept the same sidewall height as with the stock 255 45 R 18 tires (27 inch tall tires) on 18" Challenge wheels. 
That's my plan if can find the right wheels and tires - 255 45 R 19's (28 inch tall tires). So, 1 inch larger wheels with 1 inch taller tires equals the same 4.5 inch sidewall height. These tires are used on a few cars - Bentley Arnage for example and the front tires on the Chevy SSR sport convertible retro truck and perhaps the new Mustang - to name a few. 
With these 19" wheels/tires you could lower the car 1/2 inch and still have US spec ride height because the tires would otherwise raise the car 1/2 inch. Also corrects some speedo error.
Unfortunately, 28 inch tall tires will not fit the spare tire well unless you relocate a wiring harness. I want the tire to fit in the well.











_Modified by Paldi at 12:41 AM 12-4-2005_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

While you might correct some speedometer error by keeping the tire aspect ratio the same while increasing the wheel diameter one inch, you will induce an error in the odometer and all measurements based on it. The odometer is not based on the speedometer and I believe is accurate.
I would also worry that increasing the overall diameter one inch and reducing the ride height could result in the tire rubbing when cornering tightly over an undulating surface.
Typically, a plus 1 conversion (increasing the wheel size one inch) is accompanied by a reduction in tire aspect ratio in order to maintain overall wheel/tire diameter. The increase in ride harshness is the trade-off one has to justify for the usually improved steering response (turn in) and increased handling limits .


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (car_guy)*

Rubbing has not been a problem with vehicles lowered as much as one inch. A modest suspension lowering of 1/2 inch and a taller tire of 1 inch - in combination moving the tread 1 inch closer to the fender lip will look best. However, I believe a 28 inch tall tire will not quite fit in the spare tire well. 27.7 inch diameter might be the limit there.
If you elect not to lower the suspension, the taller tire will actually increase road clearance. In my personal selection, I chose the 27.7 inch tall tire and a 1/4 inch ide height reduction. The net effect is a 1/10th of an inch increase in road clearence. Nice compromise. Also, the ride remains nearly as good as the stock tires.


_Modified by Paldi at 12:32 PM 6-8-2007_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_It is my understanding that the odo error can be corrected with the Vag-Com.
Rubbing has not been a problem with vehicles lowered as much as one inch. 
A harsher ride in not something I seek.


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_It is my understanding that the odo error can be corrected with the Vag-Com.
Rubbing has not been a problem with vehicles lowered as much as one inch.
A harsher ride in not something I seek.

It would be great if the speedo error can be reduced or eliminated and the odo error can be corrected. I would be surprised if the odo can be changed as I would think there would be a lot of leasers out there that might be tempted to meddle with that! It would also be an easy (and probably illegal) way to extend your warranty.
You say that "Rubbing has not been a problem with vehicles lowered as much as one inch.". That may be true with the stock-size wheels but combining that with a one inch larger tire would greatly increase that possibility. In filling the wheel well more completely (which certainly is desirable from an aesthetic viewpoint), you are by definition moving the rubber closer to the metal. You might get away with one or the other, but lowering the suspension in addition to fitting a larger diameter tire might have unintended consequences. I'd hate for you to find that out after making your purchases.
Regarding, "A harsher ride in not something I seek.", you'll get no argument here! That's why I paid very close attention to the thread on tire pressures and lowered mine. However, that is the usual trade-off if you lower tire aspect ratios.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (car_guy)*

My understanding on the tire size - VAG-COM subject, is that you can dial in the diameter or circumference of the tires to allow for larger tires or snows. There's a brief mention or two about it in the archives, but no real in-depth report about it on the Phaeton Forum. Perhaps some discussion on Touareg.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_It is my understanding that the odo error can be corrected with the Vag-Com.

Well - yes and no. Yes, in the sense that you can change some values in the car to tell it that it has a wheel/tire combination that has a greater diameter than what was installed at the factory, but no in the sense that you will likely find that the odometer is already deadly accurate - within half a percent - and the error you see on the speedometer is something that is intentionally built into the vehicle.
We had a big discussion about speedometer error - the speedometer indicating that you are travelling faster than you actually are - about 6 months ago. That discussion is here: How accurate is the Phaeton speedometer? 
The gist of it is this: If you drive along the road with a diagnostic scan tool (VAS 5052, VAG-COM) hooked up to the car, and you observe the speed displayed in the measured value blocks of the ABS braking system, it will be dead-on accurate - less than half a MPH error at 60 MPH. If you then look at the speedometer needle, it will be over-reading by about 7%. The odometer will be counting miles based on the 'deadly accurate' input, not what the speedometer needle is pointing at. There is no known way to correct the error in the speedometer needle. If you change the software settings with the diagnostic scan tool to eliminate the needle error, then you will introduce under-reading errors into the speed values used by the ABS and the airbag systems - not something you want to do.
I suppose if you fit super-huge wheels and tires on a Phaeton (e.g. 22 inch wheels with fat tires), you would need to go in there and do some calibration to get an accurate 'raw' speed output (the speed you see when you look at the MVBs). But, for any factory approved combination of wheels and tires - 17, 18, or 19 inch - the system will correctly calculate the vehicle speed, and the speedometer needle will always overstate the vehicle speed.
Michael


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Possible to compute.*

I can't imagine a "larger tire" making enough difference in the speedometer to be a concern to anyone. I recall I did find information before that allowed you to determine this error using various tire sizes so it is possible to compute.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

I wish you could dial in something for the speedo error. I hate having an inaccurate speedometer. I know you can correct for it mentally, but you just shouldn't have to. 
Another minor annoyance is the speedo markings themselves. First of all, they're spread over a 200 MPH speedometer. Just what we all need. That compresses all the gradations, making the space between 70 and 80, for example, shorter than it would otherwise be and less readable. And then they put three, not four tick-marks between each 10 MPH marker. So, let's see, that makes the first one 72.5, the second 75, the third 77.5. With four it would have been a much easier 72, 74, 76, etc.
I wonder, does the Bentley share the speedo and that's why it goes to 200MPH?
Additionally, as mentioned in another thread, there seems to be no way to light the gauges w/o manually (far-right position on 3-position headlight switch) turning on the headlamps. I find the gauges difficult to read when I'm wearing sunglasses during the day and often just turn on the headlights to light them.
I know I've gone off-topic but I couldn't help but comment on this poor design in a car that has had tremendous attention paid to detail. They got almost all of it right.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Possible to compute. (riccone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riccone* »_I can't imagine a "larger tire" making enough difference in the speedometer to be a concern to anyone. I recall I did find information before that allowed you to determine this error using various tire sizes so it is possible to compute.

If the original tire was 27" in diameter and the replacement was 28", the increase (and thus speedo error) would be related to the circumference change. So if Pi * D = C, it would be 84.28" compared to 87.96". That works out to a difference of 3.68", which compared to the original 27" tire, is an increase of about 4.4%. Is that significant, you decide.
As a side effect, since you are in effect lowering (numerically) the final drive ratio, acceleration performance would be adversely affected and you probably would get better gas mileage.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Possible to compute. (riccone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riccone* »_I can't imagine a "larger tire" making enough difference in the speedometer to be a concern to anyone.

If you stay with the manufacturer approved wheel and tire combinations (e.g. 17 inch wheel with VW specified tire, or 18 inch wheel with VW specified tire, or 19 inch wheel with VW specified tire), the difference in diameter of the whole package is negligible.
FYI - in Europe, it is forbidden to put any wheel and tire combination on the vehicle that is not either approved by the manufacturer, or has been approved by the federal safety standards authority by way of a 'Supplemental Type Certificate' issued for the product. If a policeman pulls you over, and sees that you have non-standard wheels or tires, the first thing he will ask to see is the approval certificate. If you can't produce it, you walk home.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Possible to compute. (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_If you stay with the manufacturer approved wheel and tire combinations (e.g. 17 inch wheel with VW specified tire, or 18 inch wheel with VW specified tire, or 19 inch wheel with VW specified tire), the difference in diameter of the whole package is negligible.
Michael

Yes, this is absolutely true. And the reason for this is that as the wheel size goes up, the tire aspect ratio goes down. The result is little or no change to the tire diameter. 
I've seen a few threads here where owners are contemplating increasing the wheel size and keeping the aspect ratio the same or even raising it. I suspect this is to fill the wheel wells, preserve the good ride and reduce the chance of wheel damage. But I think changing the overall wheel diameter would never be approved by VW or any manufacturer and should only be done with great caution.


_Modified by car_guy at 3:56 PM 9-14-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Possible to compute. (car_guy)*

Gerald (riccone) is our Alpha Tester on this. 
His tires are 27.57 inches tall - just over 1/2 inch taller than stock on 20 inch wheels. 
So, his speedometer is a little more accurate, his odometer is a little less accurate and the wheel to tire "gap" is reduced a noticable amount. 
His suspension is also lowered, however the increased tire height gives him back some of the otherwise lost ground clearance.
The sidewall height is 3.8 inches compared to the stock 4.5 inches.



_Modified by Paldi at 12:17 PM 12-2-2005_


----------



## mrdiavolo (Aug 20, 2005)

*2006 Wheels*

Do you think there will be any new 2006 Phaeton wheels buy Feb/Mar 06 when the GTI comes to USA?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Wheels (mrdiavolo)*

I doubt it. There are quite a few wheels available in Europe for the Golf / Jetta platform that are similar in design to the Phaeton wheels. It might be best for you to look for those - they will be lighter, and better suited to your vehicle.
Michael


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

how much do challenge wheels weigh?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Possible to compute. (car_guy)*

VW effectively limits the size of the spare tire by restricting the size of the spare tire well. Take a look. There's no point having taller tires if you can't have a useable spare. On *4Motion* and quattro, all tire OD's must be the same, give or take normal wear.








It appears a one inch wider tire would fit, and perhaps a one inch taller tire. Above that and you won't get it out of there, and the covering floor panel won't lay flat.
Maybe from the Bentley GT?








Just change the "B" to at "P".




















_Modified by Paldi at 12:29 AM 12-14-2005_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Possible to compute. (Paldi)*

I think you've got something there. . . go for it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Possible to compute. (Paldi)*

I'm not so sure about the wisdom of putting Bentley wheels on a Phaeton. They might look OK from a distance - and they certainly look OK on the Bentley - but I think they might look pimpy if you put them on a Phaeton. The Phaeton is quiet, understated, well integrated - the Bentley (both models) is a much flashier car.
The end result might wind up looking like someone wearing a diamond tieclip on top of a Saville Row suit.
Michael
*Continental GT Wheels*


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Good point. I wouldn't choose those two either. The painted 19 inch 5-spoke wheels are more understated. 
I want a little more flash than standard issue Challenge, but not true Bentley "bling". I first looked at them because they are VW family and Audi wheels are too common - too "Audi". I guss I want a stock look that other Phaeton owners can easily duplicate, and a set that's not exorbitantly expensive. My budget is around $2,000.


_Modified by Paldi at 12:36 AM 12-14-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Possible to compute. (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_








The "B" changed to a "P".









_Modified by Paldi at 10:57 PM 9-26-2005_

Thanks Fred, THAT'S WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR!!!
Those are the only wheels I've seen yet that I truly love for the Phaeton that are not Phaeton option wheels.
If you ever find out what they cost , tell me. Of course, I would want either a VW emblem or no emblem at all in the center for that to work.
If Mercedes' new S class had the light touch of fender flare like the Bentley, it would have been a much more appealing car. Right now, the bulging fenders on the MB are just too much I'm afraid.



_Modified by dcowan699 at 8:30 AM 9-27-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Possible to compute. (dcowan699)*

DAvid,
Sarge at AW photo shopped his GT wheels onto this Phaeton photo, however he made the wheels too large and out of proportion. They look like 20" here, and the tires stayed stock in diameter, not increased 3/4 inch as the Bentley tires are. 
One good thing is the painted 5 spoke Bentley wheel is the most understated wheel they sell for the GT. A little flashier than the Phaeton Challenge wheel, but not "bling". At least I hope not.



















_Modified by Paldi at 11:55 PM 12-4-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Possible to compute. (Paldi)*

19" is just right. They are too big in that picture for sure.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Possible to compute. (dcowan699)*

Attached is a document that provides the details (including part numbers and tire specifications) of all the Phaeton light alloy wheels that can be purchased from North American VW dealers.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Possible to compute. (PanEuropean)*

Fred, when are your wheels/tires supposed to come in?


----------



## 04'1.8TSPoOolGURL (Nov 28, 2005)

I think the Helios look beautiful in 19's..
I think it finishes off the beauty in the car.


----------



## ChrisV6 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Possible to compute. (Paldi)*

Hi,
I've noticed from looking at a few pics, that you American guys seem to have phaetons on stilts, how much higher are the USA spec cars than us UK models, mine looks a lot lower than the black one above with the same wheel option.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Possible to compute. (ChrisV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisV6* »_I've noticed from looking at a few pics, that you American guys seem to have phaetons on stilts, how much higher are the USA spec cars than us UK models, mine looks a lot lower than the black one above with the same wheel option.

Not all of us. Check out the Trussville, AL GTG. 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Possible to compute. (ChrisV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisV6* »_Hi,I've noticed from looking at a few pics, that you American guys seem to have phaetons on stilts, how much higher are the USA spec cars than us UK models...

Hi Chris:
The NAR (North American Region) Phaetons are only 1 cm higher than the ROW (Rest of World) Phaetons, but the difference appears to be much greater because the apparent gap between the edge of the tire and the wheel well is no longer symmetrical. Lowering the NAR Phaeton by 1 cm (measured) has the effect of making it look like it has been lowered about 5 cm. There is a post here on the forum that shows before and after pictures, and explains how the lowering is done: How to Adapt (Adjust, Calibrate) Phaeton Suspension & Ride Height.
In the case of the Phaeton, the extra 1 cm of ground clearance was added at the request of the North American importer (VW of America) to reduce warranty claims arising from undercarriage damage - especially at the front of the car - caused by the huge concrete wheel stops that are commonly used in North American parking lots. In the case of other, smaller VW products, such as the Golf, Jetta, and Passat, these cars may need to have higher suspension levels in order to pass the side impact crash tests in North America. This was not a concern with the Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*VW Expression - 7½ J by 17, offset depth 40 Part Number 3D0 601 025 M 1Z2*

Since this is the Phaeton Wheel Photos thread, I thought I'd post a few pictures of the Expression wheels I placed on a V8 Phaeton for winter driving.
The wheels are the VW Expression - 7½ J by 17, offset depth 40 Part Number 3D0 601 025 M 1Z2.
The tires are Dunlop WinterSport M3 245/55R17 102H (snow tires).
A photo of the wheels mounted on the vehicle. I'll post a better photo when it warms up enough to take the car through a car wash...









Here is a photo of an unmounted wheel:









And a couple of close-up photos of the part numbers/specifications in the center of the wheel:

















Here is a photo of what the adhesive-backed weights look like:








And this is the what the TPMS sensor looks like:


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice photos, do you have one or two showing the center cap and how it is affixed to the wheel?
Also, is the date on the TPMS 16/01/03? When do they "expire" and are the batteries replaceable or do you need new sensors?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Possible to compute. (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Fred, when are your wheels/tires supposed to come in?

I just bought a set and it will take 3-5 days. The eBay set may still arrive in a couple of weeks too, so I may have a spare set. There is also a guy in Scottsdale with a set to sell - he just bought Sarge's Bentley GT and wants to graduate to 20 inch wheels for it. 
I should begin brokering used wheels and tires.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred,
You have an eye for detail. I recall reading somewhere that the batteries are replacable - and that they have a substantial lifespan... I do not recall specifics - but if I come across the information, I'll post a link to it here.
Douglas
I found battery life info.. Here is a quote and a link to the TPMS thread

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The sensors are quite small, about 6 cm (2 ½ inches) long, and remarkably lightweight, considering that they have a battery inside that is designed to last 8 years.



_Modified by copernicus0001 at 11:53 AM 12-2-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dfwvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfwvw* »_how much do challenge wheels weigh?

Approximately 25 pounds each, without tires or TPMS.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*The stock wheels are too small for the body.*

Lowering alone does help, but the wheels still look small! At least to me.








The above is my Phaeton lowered to spec "66" or 1/4 inch lower than stock - to center the tires in the fender wells.








This is a photoshop showing what I hope to accomplish. 
I'm going with a set of 19 inch Bentley wheels with TPMS and larger 275 40 19 tires (27.66 inches tall). 









_Modified by Paldi at 12:46 PM 12-21-2005_


_Modified by Paldi at 10:54 AM 12-27-2005_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (Paldi)*

Hi there Mr. Paldi! I see your "wheel worries" might be about over? I figured I'd tire of mine and sell them to you in about 3 years. If you are only going 19 you should really consider slamming the E.C.L.B. right onto the ground.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: These were my second choice.*









19 inch wheels with 27.66 inch tires.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: These were my second choice. (Paldi)*

Hi Fred: That aubergine Phaeton above looks very nice, thanks for posting the picture.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (riccone)*

Hi Gerald, here's my interim report. Five wheels have landed in Pennsylvania in pretty good shape. I've opened two and one has a scratch - the spare. Tires look good. 
One annoyance is the center caps are missing so I need to put in some VW logos rather than change the "B" to a "P" as was the plan. The Bentley "B" logo caps are on national back order and cost $25.00 each. Always something. Did you find any VW center caps in your investigation? 
I'll give the experience a plus so far... Tomorrow we get 6 inches of snow. 
_Modified by Paldi at 10:55 AM 12-27-2005_


_Modified by Paldi at 10:56 AM 12-27-2005_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Hi Gerald, here's my interim report. Five wheels have landed in Pennsylvania in pretty good shape. I've opened two and one has a scratch - the spare. Tires look good. 
One annoyance is the center caps are missing so I need to put in some VW logos rather than change the "B" to a "P" as was the plan. The Bentley "B" logo caps are on national back order and cost $25.00 each. Always something. Did you find any VW center caps in your investigation? 
I'll give the experience a plus so far... Tomorrow we get 6 inches of snow.








_Modified by Paldi at 9:48 PM 12-8-2005_

Excellent! My center caps are 4 1/4" in diameter and slightly convex so I did the "vinyl" custom centers. Be sure and post photos.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_ The Bentley "B" logo caps are on national back order and cost $25.00 each. Always something. 

Fred,
That's not a bad price... I paid $228.00 for 4 center caps for the Expression wheels.
Douglas


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (riccone)*

Good news is the center bore in the Bentley wheel appears to match the Phaeton Challenge wheel and the bolt pattern on both is 5x112. Gamble payed off so far. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Still, I wish your bro lived in LA. Always good to have a set of eyes on the scene to prevent these surprises. I appreciate what he did. I'll do the same for anyone needing eyes in Philly.









_Modified by Paldi at 12:22 AM 12-14-2005_


_Modified by Paldi at 12:34 PM 12-17-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (copernicus0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *copernicus0001* »_
Fred,
That's not a bad price... I paid $228.00 for 4 center caps for the Expression wheels.
Douglas

The Bentley center cap and logo are two parts. $55.00 and $25.00 each respectively. Most guys who upgrade to bigger wheels keep the "B" logos to put in the new wheels. I assume that's why mine are AWOL.



_Modified by Paldi at 1:27 AM 12-9-2005_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (Paldi)*



Still said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/smile.gif[/IMG]
> I asked him to move to LA for you.. Since he just spent a year there (and couldn't wait to get out), he was initially reluctant. However, once I explained to him how busy you would undoubtedly keep him, he is considering it.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Maybe we can all pitch in to fly your Bro around the country? A new career path for him - Phaeton Eye & Parts Retriever. Bonus bucks for all trips to Germany?








Good news, the seller says he will ship me the missing logos and the special tool used to remove/install the center caps.



_Modified by Paldi at 12:51 PM 12-9-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Just a quick note:
The Bentley wheel with 27.66 inch tall tire fit nicely in the spare tire well. It dropped right in with room all around - no need for teflon tape or inner tube elevators to get the thing in or out of the well. 
Things became more interesting after I put air in the tire. It touches the jack up front and the air extractor vent in the back. The result is the spare is slightly off center in the well perhaps a quarter inch or more. This can be relieved by trimming the edge of the extractor vent, on the one hand, and perhaps a slight modification of the mounting position of the jack. I'm working on it. Of course, the spare could be left off center and held in place with a screw-in clamp with the centering hub removed - it's the wrong diameter as it is, to fit into the wheel bore, and too short currently to secure the wider tire.
The stock wheel and tire weighs about 53 pounds. The Bentley wheel and tire weighs about 60 pounds. A lot of that is the tires - they are really big!



_Modified by Paldi at 12:37 AM 12-23-2005_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Maybe we can all pitch in to fly your Bro around the country? A new career path for him - Phaeton Eye & Parts Retriever. Bonus bucks for all trips to Germany?








Good news, the seller says he will ship me the missing logos and the special tool used to remove/install the center caps.
_Modified by Paldi at 12:51 PM 12-9-2005_
With the snow you guys just had, perhaps it's deep enough you don't need center caps.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (riccone)*

Not too deep. I just discovered they took the center logo caps off AND the TPMS sensors too. That likely means the tires were removed to do it so I need the sensors, the stems and a wheel spin and balance job too.









Funny that the Phaeton doesn't seem to notice there's a Bentley spare in the trunk without a TPMS. The VEHICLE screen says "spare OK"...
Update: Just bought 5 TPMS and stems for $500.00 to be shipped ttomorrow 12/17.


_Modified by Paldi at 2:07 PM 12-16-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Fitting the Bentley spare in the trunk.*

I have an Audi part on my Phaeton that holds the spare wheel and tire firmly in the spare tire well. It is a threaded bolt with a plastic spinner with a round cross-section fitting that slips part way into the hole in the middle of the wheel. The diameter of the hole is 2 inches.
They Bentleys have a removable metal center section which holds the logo. It fits onto the wheel with two screws to a flat round fitting that is positioned just above the bore hole in the wheel. The fitting has an ID of about 1.6 inches - which is why the Phaeton spare tire hold down fitting that is 2 inches OD won't fit.








It fits in the center - but the diameter of the hole between those two screw holes is only 1.6 inches. The bore for the the wheel hub underneath is 2 inches..
UPDATE: The 4 "B" logos are close in diameter to the stock "VW" logo cap - 2.5 inch ID and 2.75 OD in front, but fit differently. I can use the slightly convex Bentley cap as a base and bond a VW logo onto it - then mount it correctly on the Bentley wheel. 

The part number for the spare tire hold down is A40803899 with a shouldered fitting attached by two snaps that reads PA 2. I assume it means Phaeton America 2 inch OD.








The spinner comes apart and it would be easy enough to have a machine shop make me a 1.6 inch disc with a 2.9 inch "shoulder" to slip over the bolt. However I would love to find the plastic stock part in a smaller OD. Any ideas or sources would be most welcome!
_Modified by Paldi at 12:32 PM 12-17-2005_


_Modified by Paldi at 12:39 AM 12-23-2005_


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (bobm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobm* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: These were my second choice. (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_








19 inch wheels with 27.66 inch tires.

This is my favorite setup. I like these wheels the best. Is that a VW logo in the middle and if so I would like to know if these would work on a W12?? I agree , the stock wheels, even though supposedly are 18", look less than that in relationship to the size of the car. I too would like a 19" wheel with a larger diameter tire.
I had a question pop in my mind yesterday about our OEM tires. Does it matter which way they spin???? The reason I ask is that if it does matter then that would mean that either the spare is spinning the wrong way if mounted on one side or the other of the car OR it is a tire that can rotate in either direction. 
Am I missing something here? I remember when I put new tires on my CL500 with the staggered width from front to rear, that they had to be mounted correctly in a certain rotation direction. Is that a big concern on our OEM tires?? Sorry if this is a repeat question.


_Modified by dcowan699 at 9:12 PM 12-17-2005_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: These were my second choice. (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_I had a question pop in my mind yesterday about our OEM tires. Does it matter which way they spin?

David,
The tires that came on our cars are not directional -- they can spin in either direction.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: These were my second choice. (chrisj428)*

Thanks Chris!


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: will these go on a w12*

Audi show them as an option on the LWB A8 W12


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: will these go on a w12 (8secondquarters)*

That's your car isn't it Steve? Is that a LWB or SWB? Seems I read once before it is a SWB.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: will these go on a w12 (dcowan699)*

It's short.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: will these go on a w12 (Paldi)*

Thanks Fred, those are wonderful pictures. I really wish I had a set of those. I wish someone would make wheels like that that would support the W12 weight and torque.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: will these go on a w12 (dcowan699)*









I believe these are one of the few wheels we can be certain are strong enough to handle the W12 Phaeton's torque and weight. The wheel and tire fits in the spare wheel well. (You need to remove the jack first to get it in or out. But, hey - if you're changing a flat the jack is out!)
Smaller tires - 255 40 19 will probobly also fit. They are 27 inches OD.



_Modified by Paldi at 6:53 PM 2-3-2006_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: will these go on a w12 (Paldi)*

















Fred,
Love your wheels, but the _pimp your ride look_ works for me.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

What tires? Looks like 275 40 19 = same as mine? Pirelli Rosso's 105 load rating? What do you use for the spare?
Drive with care - you have a W12 you know, don't want to melt them neat wheels! Hey - they look like they hide brake dust pretty good!!!








Speaking of _Pimp My Ride_ who will be the first to try the 20's on? I *think* they are certified for the W12. But maybe too bling for me.
















Maybe there's a Bentley GT owner who would like a set of Challenge wheels? For the Stealthy look.











_Modified by Paldi at 11:36 PM 12-19-2005_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_What tires? Looks like 275 40 19 = same as mine? Pirelli Rosso's 105 load rating? What do you use for the spare?Drive with care - you have a W12 you know, don't want to melt them neat wheels! Hey - they look like they hide brake dust pretty good!!! 

Yes sir you are right. 275/40 ZR19 PZERO ROSSO (105Y). I will never load the car up with four passengers, full luggage and drive over 150 MPH.







Hiding the dust is the part I like best. Just a quick wipe off of the chrome is all it takes.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: will these go on a w12 (Paldi)*

Paldi, that setup looks very good. Appears the tires and wheels fill up the holes quite nicely (assume you haven't lowered it?).


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: will these go on a w12 (riccone)*

It's lowered 5mm. Just enough to center the tires. The Bentley tires will raise it back up about 0.33 inch. Net effect will be a European fender gap and an American ride height. In other words, the best of old world and new.








The photoshopp actually shows the car sitting too low and the tires too close to the top fender lip - but just a little. P-shopps arn't perfect.



_Modified by Paldi at 8:59 PM 12-19-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_
Yes sir you are right. 275/40 ZR19 PZERO ROSSO (105Y).

As Gary at TireRack says: "If you're after more of a smooth and quiet ride, but not the absolute best cornering and dry grip, get the Pirelli Pzero Rosso. 
Instead if you're looking for the best dry grip and handling of any street tire we've tested ,and are willing to put up with a stiffer ride to get it, your choice would be the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2."
Who wants a noisy, stiff ride? No, not me!








Just discovered the Rossos are not directional - so I can mount the spare tire Rosso at any corner and it runs correctly. That's good. 


_Modified by Paldi at 11:08 PM 12-19-2005_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

_Modified by W126C at 5:09 AM 12-20-2005_


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (W126C)*

Fred
I just ordered the Bentley wheels which you installed on your car. My question is what is the procedure to recalibrate the speedometer?
Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (reneestreg)*

Steve:
I don't think you need to worry about making any recalibration to the Phaeton speedometer if you are fitting 19 inch wheels with a 40% aspect ratio. The 19 inch Helios wheels that are offered as a standard Phaeton option outside of North America (or as a dealer installed option within North America) also use a 40% aspect ratio tire. 
Michael


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I ordered the Bentley GT 19" wheels. They are coming with Pirelli P-Zero Rosso size 275/40x19. I am guessing my car has 255/45/18. I can not check the car because it is at the dealer being repaired. 
According to this site http://www.net-comber.com/tirecalc.html the speedo will be off a little bit. 
I guess it really is not that big of a difference and maybe I shouldn't worry about it. Thanks
Steve


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (reneestreg)*

I just sent you an email through ebay about your purchase. You bought from the same vendor and paid the same (per wheel) price as I did except I bought 5 wheels so I could have a 19 inch and 27.66 OD tire spare just like the rest. 
Let me know how it works out if you get yours on before me. Photos are REQUIRED!







I'm still waiting for the TPMS sensors to arrive via FedX. 
What are you planning to do about the logo center caps? I'm looking at 2.5 inch VW decals that will apply right over the Bentley "B" but am open to other suggestions.


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (reneestreg)*


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred I just returned your email. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (reneestreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reneestreg* »_I ordered the Bentley GT 19" wheels. They are coming with Pirelli P-Zero Rosso size 275/40x19. 

Steve, as Michael said above, both the Bentley tires and the Phaeton-on-Helios wheel/tire setup use 40% aspect ratio tires, however the tires mounted by the factory on the Helios are likely 255 40 19, not 275 40 19 as are the Bentley tires. You will, therefore see an impact on the speedometer. 
Fortunately for us, the Phaeton speedometer reads slow and is said to have a built in error so that it will "read more accurately" when the largest possible tire is fitted. I believe I read that somewhere. The Bentley tire is about the largest diameter tire that can be fitted, so your speedometer will be more accurate, not less. I'm still not clear about the affect on the odometer.










_Modified by Paldi at 11:47 PM 12-24-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Steve, here's a P-shop of chrome wheels on a Helichrome Phaeton. I asked four people to take a stab at it for you. This is the best so far! Chromed wheels are hard to photoshop due to lighting and reflections.
*Phaeton on chrome 5-spoke Bentley GT wheels. Photoshop*








A good one - the earlier one was poor. This looks hawt!








*Phaeton GT coupe(?) on chrome!*








I checked back - the photoshopper has a sense of humor. Might check in again later... maybe see a station wagon?








*Stock Challenge wheels.*








*200 Bentley Continental GT with optional chromed wheels*








This was the source for the wheels in the photoshops. Bentley GT owners sometimes want to go more bling and graduate to dubbs!



_Modified by Paldi at 12:35 PM 12-27-2005_


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred, thanks a million. I think the chrome looks pretty good on the helichrome blue. I also had the windows tinted too. I will post some pictures when I get the car back from VW service. I will check the wheels for fitment when I receive them and give you a full report. The wheels won't be permanently on the car until spring or when all the salt is off the roads, which ever come first.


----------



## 8of13 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Omanyt wheels*

I want to know if you can get omanyt wheels in North America for the Phaeton.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Omanyt wheels (8of13)*

I don't know but they are IMO one of the very best looking of all the wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Omanyt wheels (8of13)*

They are not imported to North America by VW, which means that you would have to source them from another market (e.g. Europe). They are not approved for the W12 due to weight and torque issues.
They do look nice, though, I agree with you on that.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Omanyt wheels (8of13)*

Here's a photo.
Great wheels and, I believe the only VW supplied wheels in 9" x 19" - as big as they get stock. Put Bentley sized Pirelli summer tires on them and every drive will be ear to ear grinning.























and another!








_*A postscript from Michael:* Just for the record - the vehicle in the picture above is NOT a W12. It is a V6 that was fitted with a W12 lower rear body assembly. Omanyt wheels are NOT approved for the W12 or V10 TDI due to the torque output and gross weight of the two heavier Phaetons._


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:42 PM 1-21-2006_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Omanyt wheels (Paldi)*

Those and the Helios are my favorite.


----------



## Mirage11 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Omanyt wheels (dcowan699)*

I want to get them as well, but anything the dealer quotes can be around USD4-5k.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Omanyt wheels (Mirage11)*

Hi James:
That's pretty much the same price as dealers in Europe would charge. Wheels are expensive critters when you buy them after the fact.
Michael


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Omanyt wheels (8of13)*

I saw these 20 inch wheels on ebay---thought someone might be interested. Don't know if they will spec out for the W12's or not.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Omanyt wheels (pirateat50)*

Whatever they are - they are not VW products. Unless the vendor can provide a TÜV certificate that states that they can handle the weight and torque of the Phaeton (V8 or W12, doesn't matter) - I would stay away from them.
It's one thing to toss a set of untested, unapproved rims on a Golf - it's something else altogether to take chances with a 5,400 pound car.
Michael


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

I sent an Email to them and received an answer that they are suitable for the W12. (They responded "V12". I'm going to check it out some more. I like the looks of the wheels.


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

The wheels are made by Enkei and they state they are approved for the W12. Also, I chased them down at:wwwbuywheelstoday.com and they confirmed it. They are also cheaper at this place. About $25 per wheel less. The only problem is buywheelstoday doesn't have the VW center caps. They cost about $50 a set.


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Quick note to Fred...the vw center caps are 65mm. Will that fit your Bentley wheels.


----------



## vwtdipwr (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: (geowben)*

bbs germany tuv approved


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (vwtdipwr)*

Are those Rob's wheels??


----------



## SQC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (Paldi)*

How did you get the car lowered? I have been searching the forum for info without much luck


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (SQC)*

You'll find the table of contents is your best friend:

_Quote, originally posted by *SQC* »_How did you get the car lowered? I have been searching the forum for info without much luck

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2055204


_Modified by chrisj428 at 4:30 PM 2-3-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (SQC)*

Stephen:
I'm not sure where you live, but if it is anywhere near Chicago, come to our Phaeton owner Get-Together next weekend (February 10 and 11) and we will lower it for you, free of charge. Details about the GTG can be found here: Chicago GTG in February (this discussion runs about 4 pages, so keep on reading...)
Michael


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (PanEuropean)*

some 2 piece deep dished wheels woudl probably make the Phaeton look better.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (Impeccable)*

Has anyone in US ever ordered Aristoteles, Omanyt or Innovation from Europe? I tried to do this through dealer and cannot. Is there any way we can do this in US? My preference is Innovation - I love the challenge wheels, but the spokes stick out and easy to scrape - the innovation spokes slowly jet inward where the challenge stay on the edge of the tire/wheel. I imagine it would be subject of less interaction with curbs and what not and stay looking nice. I have had my wheels repaired a few times already. (I know the performance wheels go inward, but I think the design of the performance wheel is inconsistent with the design of the car and clashes a little.)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (dzier)*

I'm not aware of anyone who has purchased and imported any of the three that you mention. The Omanyt spokes also stick out quite a bit (not unlike Challenge). I quite like the Innovation wheels, but none of these three are approved for the 'heavy' Phaetons - the V10 or W12.
One possible answer might be to get a tire that has a chine on the side to protect the rim. The snow tires I purchased (Bridgestone Blizzaks) have quite a big chine on the side, it provides about a quarter of an inch of protection to the Challenge wheel. I have seen summer tires with the same design, but I can't remember what brand they were.
Michael
*Chine on Snow Tire*


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Chine, did you say "chine". Who ever heard of a "chine"?


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (geowben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geowben* »_Chine, did you say "chine". Who ever heard of a "chine"?

I'm familiar with the term chine from the nautical usage. It's the intersection of the side and the bottom of the hull. I think Michael is using it in a similar way as the part that sticks out on the side. I'm sure he'll correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_I think Michael is using it in a similar way as the part that sticks out on the side

chine n. 
1. a. The backbone or spine, especially of an animal. 
b. A cut of meat containing part of the backbone. 
*2. A ridge or crest.* _[Emphasis mine]_
3. Nautical. The line of intersection between the side and bottom of a flatbottom or V-bottom boat.
You're both right!










_Modified by chrisj428 at 12:35 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (PanEuropean)*

I can't wait to run down to the parking lot to see if my summer Dunlop Sport 9000's have a "chine" on them


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (murphybaileysam)*

I agree . I think we should all "chine" in.










_Modified by dcowan699 at 1:15 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (dcowan699)*

I don't want to be obtuse, but----- what's wrong with learning how to drive/park the car?


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

obtuse is ok. Just don't obfuscate.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (geowben)*








Did I say something wrong?








*Tire with Chine*


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

You absolutely did NOT say something wrong. I was just marvelling at your vocabulary.


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

And....."chine" is probably a better word than "wonky". Maybe not.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

WHat would be the best tire to get then? Brand and type.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_







Did I say something wrong?










Like George said, we are actually making fun of ourselves for not knowing what that word meant (at least I had never heard it before). After that, we kinda got ridiculous and silly about it. That almost sounds like a term reserved for dental school. Like one of those words you learned but then never use in the real world.








I am impressed with your vocabulary.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_WHat would be the best tire to get then? Brand and type.

Now that's a loaded question! Ask three people and get seven opinions.
You could narrow it down a bit. Which fitment? Summer touring? Summer Performance? All Season (UGH)? Winter?
It also depends a lot on which characteristics you value. Grip, noise, comfort, tread life, etc. 
TireRack.com has huge surveys which probably give you a pretty good idea on the leading candidates.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_WHat would be the best tire to get then? Brand and type.

Well, I'm kind of attracted to the 'dual chine nosewheel tire' myself - I think if I had four of those installed, I could go through car wash tunnels without ever needing to worry about scuffing the rims on the guide rails.
Mind you, if I had big chines like those on the side of my tires, I would probably never need to wash the car... 








Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Benefits of having a chined tire - note water deflection away from the fuselage and engine intakes.
*Lear 55 Water Ingestion Testing*


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_I agree . I think we should all "chine" in.








dcowan699 at 1:15 PM 2-7-2006

If "chine" means having curb protection, no issues with car wash rails and the ability to lay the wheel chiney-side down on the pavement...I nominate as the best summer tire for the Phaeton: Pirelli PZero Rossos.



_Modified by Paldi at 2:29 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (reneestreg)*

Hi all, 
Can anyone tell me if the VW Optional 19" Omanyt alloy rims are ok to put on the 4.2 V8 model?
Or is it the case Omanyt's are only compatible with the V6's?


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Omanyt wheels (Paldi)*

With reference to the W12 rear spoiler and exhaust array being fitted to a V6, I enquired here in the UK if they would do it for me from factory and I was told it wouldn't be possible. 
Has anyone had it done?


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (fhq547)*

The 19" Omanyt Wheels with 255/40 R19 tires are available from VW for the V6, V6 TDI and V8 Phaetons. They are *not available* for the V10 or W12 Phaetons.
Here is a list of the VW (UK) Phaeton options.
Douglas


_Modified by copernicus0001 at 1:24 PM 3-1-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Omanyt wheels (fhq547)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fhq547* »_Has anyone had it done?

I saw this modification incorporated onto a V6 powered Phaeton in Germany. I don't know if it was petrol or diesel. The only problem is that the exhaust outlets on the lower valence are not functional - the exhaust on both V6 engines exits downwards at a 45 degree angle, not straight back through the decorative outlets as it does on the V8 and W12 models.
Michael


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Omanyt wheels (PanEuropean)*

Hi all, 
I was told by VW that it couldn't be done as a factory option since the W12 was a special car and they wanted to preserve its unique looks with the quad exhaust etc.


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

Hi Douglas, 
Yes I can see on that list the Omanyt's are available for the V8's. Thank you. 
Along with Omanyt's, I'm also interested in the 19" Audi RS6 rims. I don't know however if there are compatible with the Phaeton given the it's greater weight as compared to the Audi RS6 and the A8's I've seen them on. I must say, they look excellent. 
Someone on here has an aubergine coloured Phaeton with those rims on it. His are imitations. Picture below: 
http://i6.photobucket.com/albu...5.jpg
What do you guys think? Which looks better? Omanyt's or Audi RS6 19"?


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm all about the OEM wheels. Go with the Omanyt's.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (fhq547)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fhq547* »_What do you guys think? Which looks better? Omanyt's or Audi RS6 19"?

I have Audi A8 18" 5 spoke rims on my V8 Phaeton for the winter and I have been getting many compliments on them. I have to admit I like them much better than my Challenge rims because they give my car more of a sport oriented appearance. I have been thinking about 19" RS6 A8 wheels also ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

Is there any way of finding out whether the RS6 19" rims can take the weight of the V8?
There is a technical term for it which elludes me now. Perhaps someone can fill in the blank.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (fhq547)*

I like the Omanyt's, very luxurious and they are 9" wide wich means you can fit a larger tire. The RS6's are more sporty.


----------



## basietrane (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_Has anyone in US ever ordered Aristoteles, Omanyt or Innovation from Europe? I tried to do this through dealer and cannot. Is there any way we can do this in US? 

Visit this site, they have several Phaeton wheels available, for less than dealer price and with VW center caps included.
http://www.oempl.us


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Still Thinking about Chroming my Challenge Wheels.......*

Place in CA called LA Wheels does chroming work on High end wheels. Anybody ever use them.
http://lawheel.com/
http://www.lawheel.com/chrome.htm
About $120.00 per wheel. 
Chrome plating
Chrome plating your wheels is a beautiful, durable way to upgrade the look of your vehicle. LA Wheel & Tire offers quality chrome plating for automotive and motorcycle wheels, serving dealers, tire stores, and private parties. We can chrome plate all OEM and aftermarket brands. We have the necessary experience to provide unparalleled chrome plating for your wheels. 
All aluminum wheels go through our industry leading 7 step process and are backed by industry leading 3 year warranty.
1. Wheels are stripped of clear coat, paint and dirt.
2. Surface of the wheel is polished to remove any defects and imperfections.
3. A layer of copper is added.
4. The copper layer is buffed.
5. One more layer of copper is added to further smooth out the surface of the wheel.
6. A layer of nickel is added.
7. A layer of chromium is added for a brilliant and shiny finish.
We know you need to get your car or bike back on the road, which is why we provide quick turnaround on wheels (generally 7-14 days).
http://www.lawheel.com/ebay/9972x/w05.JPG




















_Modified by Kcmover at 9:24 AM 3-4-2006_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (basietrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basietrane* »_
Visit this site, they have several Phaeton wheels available, for less than dealer price and with VW center caps included.
http://www.oempl.us 


For those of you wanting the Keyless start button supplies, this is where to get it from now on. I'm officially out of the business of getting those again.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (geowben)*

Here are some pictures of the 20 inch wheels that George installed on his Phaeton. These photos were taken at the Chicago GTG in February.
I think these wheels look very sharp, especially on the silver Phaeton. They make the car look aggressive, but without overdoing it.
*George's Car*


----------



## maseratiman (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
Hope all is well with you. Just saw the pics of George's 20" rims. Do you know the brand? thanks


----------



## W12Dave (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (maseratiman)*

They are ENKEI. Here is the link to the official website:
http://www.enkei.com/LuxurySpecs/lm15s.html


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: The stock wheels are too small for the body. (basietrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basietrane* »_Visit this site, they have several Phaeton wheels available, for less than dealer price and with VW center caps included.
http://www.oempl.us 

We are working to source and provide ALL of the original and optional Phaeton wheels for US enthusiasts! If we don't have it on our site already, we can locate and price it within a few days.
Regards, ~Rich


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Finally, a new Phaeton Wheel*

Hello All:
Well, finally, a new OEM Phaeton wheel to add to our photo collection. I don't know what the name of this wheel is, or its part number, but I spotted it installed on a 2006 Phaeton that was being built in Dresden today.
The car looks much higher than normal because there is no weight resting on the wheel - the car is still on the production line stand.
Michael
*New for 2006 Phaeton Wheel*
I believe this wheel is called 'Spirit' and the PN is 3D0 601 025 AF. The German retail price (without tax) is €342 each.


----------



## theyoungest (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton Wheel Photos (PanEuropean)*

Does anyone know where I can buy or trade for the perfomance rims and tires I have the challange rims the new 06 performance are the best looking I think


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Wheel Photos (theyoungest)*

Hi Joshua:
Right now, we don't even know the part number for these wheels. We also don't know if they are approved for a W12 or not. Is your car a V8 or a W12?
Michael


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wheel Photos (PanEuropean)*

And for those who have put Bentley wheels on your Phaeton (which I thought looked a little off), have a look at this article. Is this OEM, or Bentley replacement?
http://news.yahoo.com/s/usatod...taads


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wheel Photos (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Well... that's proof that they Do follow this Forum.
















Very likely a Bentley GT wheel with VW center caps. Where did they get that idea?

















_Modified by Paldi at 5:36 PM 5-1-2006_


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_The secret to living with German brake pads and detailed wheels: Wax the rims after you wash the car, wipe the wheels down with a dryer sheet like Bounce or spray with Static Guard. Wheels stay nicer looking longer between washes.
~PC

My B6 Passat gets 0 brake dust, special pads work wonders. I wonder why the masterpiece that is the Phaeton didn't get those kind of pads? That is strange??


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Finally, a new Phaeton Wheel (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
*New for 2006 Phaeton Wheel*
I believe this wheel is called 'Spirit' and the PN is 3D0 601 025 AF. The German retail price (without tax) is €342 each.

You are correct Michael. The size is 18 x 8.5 with a 45mm ET. The color code *8Z8* should be included after your part number.
We can offer them here in the states at $2,095 for a set of four inclusive of center caps but without shipping.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today*

Installed these chrome wheels until I get the Challenge wheels chromed. 
























I probably will sell them after the Challenge wheels are chromed and reinstalled.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (Kcmover)*

Hi Larry:
Why not hold on to them to use them for snow tires in the winter? I used the OEM all season tires the first winter I had the car, and a set of dedicated snow tires the second winter. I much preferred the dedicated snow tires - better acceleration, better cornering.
Michael


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (PanEuropean)*

Might do that. Any ideas on sometype of lug nut cover for these wheels since the black caps do not fit on them. I guess I could have had chrome nuts put on.


----------



## Eyecare (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (Kcmover)*

Bit off topic but if you buy these wheels they'll throw in a free Bentley GT Coupe.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (Eyecare)*

Didn't I just see those somewhere in Africa last week?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (PanEuropean)*

We have had a few sets of Phaeton wheels cycle through here in the last week or two and I wanted to share some photos. I am hard pressed to choose a favorite, but these are both in my top three!!
*Helios*








*Omanyt*


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (OEMpl.us)*

And the third one is?











_Modified by Paldi at 6:22 PM 11-22-2006_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (Paldi)*

I will reserve my 3rd choice to be announced at a later date.








Send me that center (if you can spare it) and I'll work on a center cap. I already sent Randy a set of the centers he had wedged in there, but I'd like to play with it...
IM me if you're game and I'll provide the address.


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (OEMpl.us)*

Hi all, 
What do you think about these new wheels on the Bentley GTC for the Phaeton? I think they'd look more muscular than the existing 5 spoke 19" Bentley rims in use. 
http://www.worldcarfans.com/ne...L.jpg


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (fhq547)*

A little bland, but for $1,750 with new tires, mebby.
























I like mine.








New (2006-7) TPMS sensors won't work with the Phaeton so add about $500.00.


_Modified by Paldi at 9:53 PM 9-16-2006_


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (Paldi)*

Hi Paldi, 
I agree. Yours do look better. Your rims are much bolder than anything VW produces themselves and they're consistent with the overall bold design of the car. 
Did you get your centre caps from the american website the link to which is posted on here? Are they good quality?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (fhq547)*

My center caps are stock Bentley caps covered with a black and silver VW decal. The quality and durability of the decals is surprisingly good. I installed the wheels in January. They have 13,000 miles on them now. Tire wear is even and lots of tread left. 











_Modified by Paldi at 8:56 AM 10-7-2006_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (Paldi)*

Love those _decals._







And the pink flowers are a nice touch.
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem









Regards,
Brent


_Modified by W126C at 10:59 AM 9-17-2006_


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (Paldi)*

They look great. I don't know how to get hold of those VW covers you mentioned you've used. I've seen this web site:
http://vw.oempl.us/
Has anyone ordered the VW centre caps off here? Can I see a pic please? What's the quality like? Thanks.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (fhq547)*

My VW decals came from eBay from a seller in Hong Kong. They have all kinds of wheel decals for BBS wheels. The decals are 2.2 inches in diameter and they cover the Bentley "B".
Click the link and email them for the VW logos. None are on ebay at present. $15.00 and two weeks wait but worth it.
















http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem



_Modified by Paldi at 10:56 AM 9-20-2006_


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (Paldi)*

What does 'decal' mean exactly? 
Do they stick on? Would they survive a car wash?
Also, what does BBS mean?


_Modified by fhq547 at 1:45 PM 9-17-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (fhq547)*

BBS is an aftermarket wheel manufacturer. Used here as a generic for aftermarket wheels that have blank or vender-logo center caps.
A decal is a printed vinyl plastic material that is glued to a paper backing. You wet the paper and peel off the vinyl plastic an apply it wet to the cap. Then you press it on. A little soap in the water helps you position it.
A couple of dozen car washes and hand washes and they still look like they were applied yesterday.










_Modified by Paldi at 7:55 PM 9-17-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (Paldi)*

*Archival Note: * Related discussion - Pictures of VW Wheels that have been Chromed


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* related post - Phaeton with Borbet wheels.


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (Paldi)*

As ever Michael, thank you.


----------



## wizardt (Sep 17, 2006)

_Modified by wizardt at 3:50 AM 10-5-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (wizardt)*

Hi I'm stopping In from the Eos forum. I'm trying to identify the wheel on the car below. With the larger VW emblem, and concealed lugnuts it looks like something originally intended for the Phaeton. This is a non-standard wheel for the Eos, and the picture is from a car in Kassel, Germany.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Aristoteles, perhaps? 
Michael
*Phaeton Aristoteles Wheel*


----------



## SQC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (Paldi)*

How about a decal for steering column?
Mine is scratched to hell


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Changed the wheels on my Phaeton Today (SQC)*

Just polish it out and respray the clear coat. (mask the black before you start rubbing) There's a thread on this topic here 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3232176


_Modified by Paldi at 1:31 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I just updated my ETKA and noticed a new wheel called the *Telesto*. it is 19x9, ET 35 and from the Individual program. There is no graphic and I wanted to see if anyone has heard of this... 

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Hi I'm stopping In from the Eos forum. I'm trying to identify the wheel on the car below. With the larger VW emblem, and concealed lugnuts it looks like something originally intended for the Phaeton. This is a non-standard wheel for the Eos, and the picture is from a car in Kassel, Germany.

That is the Nuvolare, a knock-off. I think the center cap is real...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

It might be the wheel that I saw at the 2008 Geneva Auto Show - have a look below.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_It might be the wheel that I saw at the 2008 Geneva Auto Show - have a look below.

Gee. That's an awfully good looking wheel.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Gosh, there must be about 15 spokes on that, more than I can count anyway.








Cleaning them must be a PIA.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Here it is

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbth...age=0
And here
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...&rd=1


_Modified by GripperDon at 2:18 PM 6-4-2007_


----------



## gezas (Jun 6, 2007)

wheels looks very good,but i find bmw 7 series wheels better
,there are they :
http://www.lakeshorewheelandti...shtml
---------------------------------------------
http://www.tradebooming.com/


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (gezas)*

Gediminas,
Welcome to the Phaeton Forum! I have a friend from Vilnius here in the Chicagoland area as well -- from the family Kaminskas.
Agreed, I do like the BMW wheels, however I tend to like the ones with the thicker spokes.
Having said that, I _usually_ look to see how easy the wheels are to clean before I consider them for a VW.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Even with the numerous spokes, those wheels look awfully good. I am seriously considering the Omanyt or the innovation. I have ridden in another Phaeton with 19" Omanyt wheels and they loose some softness in ride, so that concerns me.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Factory 16 inch "Dynamic" rim*









Does anyone have any information on this rim it looks like a ronal turbo. In etka it is listed a 16 inch phaeton wheel. It is the only 16 inch listed and all the other information I have is it fits up to an april of 04 phaeton. I am looking for some pictures of the wheel better then the one I have. Thanks to anyone who can help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poppy2 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: Factory 16 inch "Dynamic" rim (YEAHTOM)*

It looks much like a Mercedes 16" of MY 1998 or so .


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Factory 16 inch "Dynamic" rim (poppy2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poppy2* »_It looks much like a Mercedes 16" of MY 1998 or so . 

What kinda mercedes? I looked around on ebay and couldn't find anything. Here is a picture of the rim I think it is like 








my picture is something vw has started doing putting pictures with there part numbers and its a pretty crappy picture.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Factory 16 inch "Dynamic" rim (plastech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastech* »_Some for sale on Ebay
_Modified by plastech at 8:20 PM 6-12-2007_

Hey thats awesome thanks for looking for on german ebay I never thought of that, If anyone else as anymore pictures let me know I would like to see a side shot or them on a car.


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

16" on a Phaeton - Why?
Even 17" look very small.
I don't understand your fashion sense, sorry! Although I guess it'd have a nice n squishy ride!


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm guessing it's not to go on a Phaeton though ?


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

maybe a little Lupo..
how sweet


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrishabberley* »_16" on a Phaeton - Why?
Even 17" look very small.
I don't understand your fashion sense, sorry! Although I guess it'd have a nice n squishy ride!

Definatly not for a phaeton "I Wish" I was looking to put them on my gti looking for something diffrent and factory, I think they are 5x112 but whatever they are I can just get wheel adapters for them.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Factory 16 inch*

Tom:
There has never been a 16 inch wheel sold for the Phaeton. The wheel you have pictured above looks very similar to a 17 inch wheel called "Expression" that was offered during MY 2003 in Europe only. That wheel has since been discontinued. You can find photos of Phaeton wheels at this link: Phaeton Wheel Photos. I have attached a photo of the Expression wheel below.
Michael
*Expression 17 inch wheel*


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Factory 16 inch "Dynamic" rim (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Tom:
There has never been a 16 inch wheel sold for the Phaeton. The wheel you have pictured above looks very similar to a 17 inch wheel called "Expression" that was offered during MY 2003 in Europe only. That wheel has since been discontinued. You can find photos of Phaeton wheels at this link: 

Yeah thats kinda where all the information I am finding is pointing me but there is stock available from VOA there is only 4 in all of north america. The expression wheel above is also listed in etka for the phaeton. I am trying to negoitate an ordering of one to get a better look I will also snap some pictures if I can. I did stumble accross that link you had there and there is only one small picture of the rims there on a phaeton. I like the look of the rim and it is 7.5 inches wide haven't founf any other 16 inch wheels that wide only 17's.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Factory 16 inch "Dynamic" rim (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_
Yeah thats kinda where all the information I am finding is pointing me but there is stock available from VOA there is only 4 in all of north america. ... I did stumble accross that link you had there and there is only one small picture of the rims there on a phaeton. I like the look of the rim and it is 7.5 inches wide haven't found any other 16 inch wheels that wide only 17's.

I remember this one went unidentified. Maybe it ls the "Dynamic"?



























_Modified by Paldi at 9:23 AM 6-15-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Wheel Photos (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:*
Related post - 275/40 R19 Tires now approved for fitment


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Factory 16 inch "Dynamic" rim (Paldi)*

Whoops, I was wrong in my statement "there has never been a 16 inch wheel for the Phaeton". Apparently there was a 16 inch wheel offered in Europe during the very first year of production (2002), but it was quite quickly withdrawn from the market. It is the wheel pictured two posts up.
Mchael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:34 PM 6-23-2007_


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Factory 16 inch "Dynamic" rim (PanEuropean)*

Those Expressions are the horrendous things that were fitted to my poor old car when i first collected it. Not good. My 19"s are SO much better. Worth every penny - and more!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Factory 16 inch "Dynamic" rim (12dunlin)*

I just noticed that there is a new wheel listed starting this month (Sept 07) called the "Telesto" in a 9Jx19" size with ET35.
Michael, any chance you could find a photo? There is nothing in ETKA beyond the name & p/n.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Factory 16 inch "Dynamic" rim (OEMpl.us)*

Hi Rich:
For you, anything.








I've sent you a better selection of photos by email.
Michael


----------



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

*Gallardo reps anyone*

Quick photoshop, thoughts?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Gallardo reps anyone (mattsimis)*

They're better than the Teddy Bear ones BobM had fitted a few years ago...


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Gallardo reps anyone (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_They're better than the Teddy Bear ones BobM had fitted a few years ago...

I don't think so...


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Gallardo reps anyone (car_guy)*

I'm with Steven. Blech.


----------



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Gallardo reps anyone (OEMpl.us)*

How about Borbet XA wheels:








Think these look pretty smart


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Gallardo reps anyone (mattsimis)*

Photos on first two pages re-hosted.


----------



## dhatwood (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

how much do the rims cost, what comany makes them for volkswagon, and can they be purchaced used?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (dhatwood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhatwood* »_how much do the rims cost, what comany makes them for volkswagon, and can they be purchaced used?

Depends on the rim, I'm not sure and most likely, respectively.


----------



## dhatwood (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

i'm curious about the 19" omanyt rims vw puts on the phaeton


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (dhatwood)*

We offer almost all of them on our site: http://oempl.us/wheels/


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Possible to compute. (PanEuropean)*

In the attached file i see 255/40/17 tire on 17 in wheel?
255/40/17 tire can be OK ??? I don't think so!


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: VW Expression - 7½ J by 17, offset depth 40 Part Number 3D0 601 025 M 1Z2 (copernicus0001)*

is those tires are OK?? 245/55/17 ?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: VW Expression - 7½ J by 17, offset depth 40 Part Number 3D0 601 025 M 1Z2 (Kuwaity)*

The factory tire for that wheel is 235/55-17, so a 245 should be pretty close...


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Expression - 7½ J by 17, offset depth 40 Part Number 3D0 601 025 M 1Z2 (OEMpl.us)*

I just wanted to give a little love to the moderator of the year (IMO) Mr. Chrisj428.
Your old wheels have been re-done and wrapped with some smaller rubber.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: VW Expression - 7½ J by 17, offset depth 40 Part Number 3D0 601 025 M 1Z2 (SilverTREK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTREK* »_Your old wheels have been re-done and wrapped with some smaller rubber.

Lookin' good! Let's see 'em on the car!


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Expression - 7½ J by 17, offset depth 40 Part Number 3D0 601 025 M 1Z2 (chrisj428)*

You'll only be the second people to see it so far.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VW Expression - 7½ J by 17, offset depth 40 Part Number 3D0 601 025 M 1Z2 (SilverTREK)*

Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did you lower it at all? 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Expression - 7½ J by 17, offset depth 40 Part Number 3D0 601 025 M 1Z2 (W126C)*

The car is lowered on a SuperSport cup kit. The actual drop is sketchy though because it was ordered out of Germany. So we dont know exactly what drop it yielded on this car.
Im also sad to say the picture doesnt do the wheels justice. They look better in person.


_Modified by SilverTREK at 10:37 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## Belox (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for necro, seems to be best place...

Anyone know if the "Spirit" wheels come in 19", and if so, ET and part number?


----------



## VR6 Manny (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks to this thread I was finally able to identify the mystery set of wheel center hub caps that i have had in my storage for years. i bought them off ebay thinking they would fit the bbs RC's.. but i was wrong..



I have a set of wheel center hub caps from the "Performance" style wheel. Message me if you are looking for a set


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Thought I would add my Challenge wheel "mod" photo to this thread.










Victor


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Don't suppose there's any chance of rehosting the photos... they were very handy... 

Thanks 

M


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

n968412L said:


> Don't suppose there's any chance of rehosting the photos... they were very handy...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> M


 Mike, 

here's a pic of a V10 on 21" rims 

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h368/EnglishPhaeton/?action=view&current=Phaeton.jpg


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Stu - I guess we're going to have to differ on this point... I like to see more rubber and less wheel. Don't know why... probably a combinaton of things to do with both looks and some half baked engineering feelings about damping and compliance..... 19" is too much for me! 

Regards 

M


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

n968412L said:


> Don't suppose there's any chance of rehosting the photos... they were very handy...


 I can only re-host photos that I put here in the first place (in other words, photos contained in a post made by me). If other forum members have inserted a link to a photo that they have hosted, and that photo subsequently gets deleted, abandoned, etc.; there is nothing I can do to retrieve it. 

Michael


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Michael - yes - you were the intended recipient of my note... I had assumed that you'd provided all the photos on the early part of this thread. But they've all gone. I know the work involved in restoring them.... so don't feel bad about not doing it! 

many thanks 
M


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

n968412L said:


> Stu - I guess we're going to have to differ on this point... I like to see more rubber and less wheel. Don't know why... probably a combinaton of things to do with both looks and some half baked engineering feelings about damping and compliance..... 19" is too much for me!
> 
> Regards
> 
> M


 Mike, 

have you looked on the John Deere site?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

Stu


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Mike,
> 
> have you looked on the John Deere site?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Stu


 Good idea. I've generally got off on landrover wheels so far....


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

n968412L said:


> Good idea. I've generally got off on landrover wheels so far....


  

what and Silver?!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## theVoong (Jun 5, 2013)

PanEuropean said:


> Below is a picture of another new wheel that is available through VW Individual, it is called 'Omanyt'. This wheel and the Helios wheel are ordered through VW Individual, both are 19" wheels.
> *Omanyt Wheel - 9 J by 19, offset depth 40, 255/40 R 19 tires*
> _Part Number 3D0 601 025 P 8Z8_


I have the Omanyt but the size is 8J 19 H2 with ET40 (£871.15 each from VW UK if anyone is interested!)


----------

